

Shdr – Online GLSL shader editor and validator with live preview - chrismdp
http://bkcore.com/blog/3d/shdr-online-glsl-shader-editor-viewer-validator.html

======
Garthex
This looks cool!

For those interested in tiiiny, efficient shaders, check out shadertoy. It was
written by one of the Pixar guys, Inigo Quilez, and has a a lot of awesome
user-submitted shaders. [https://www.shadertoy.com](https://www.shadertoy.com)

~~~
userbinator
From a quick glance at the title I initially thought it was shadertoy too...
and here's a quick reference of how to build scenes with certain 3D objects
with this or any other shader tool:

[http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfun...](http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfunctions.htm)

~~~
nfbush
Would you know anywhere that i could learn about all this glgs malarky, ddg
isn't being helpfull...

------
thegeomaster
I completely forgot how fun playing with shaders in realtime is. Last time I
did this was in AMD RenderMonkey. Look what I made after a 2 minute poking
around the editor (it's animated, too!)[1] :)

[1]: [http://i.imgur.com/BGv8dL9.png](http://i.imgur.com/BGv8dL9.png)

------
c3d
If you are interested in this kind of tool, you should also conside Tao
Presentations. See [http://www.taodyne.com/shop/dev/blog/288-building-a-dali-
sty...](http://www.taodyne.com/shop/dev/blog/288-building-a-dali-style-clock)
for an example of what you can do with it (in that case, a real-shader-based
real-time ray traced clock).

Real-time shader editing, complex scenes built using a real-time 3D document
description language, animations, multiscopic 3D movies playback, 2D and 3D
text layout, dynamic textures, etc. In short, Tao is a rather complete toolbox
for real-time 3D.

------
tripzilch
Quick question; I'm running Linux Mint on a not-very-high-powered laptop (with
onboard GPU), trying out this demo in both Firefox (32) and Chromium (37), I
find the framerate in Chromium to be significantly better and smoother than in
Firefox.

Any idea why this could be? Something about Firefox, or maybe my own
configuration? How do I test whether it's actually using hardware
acceleration? (or is there no software fallback and I wouldn't see anything in
that case?)

Switching to lower polycount objects, even the cube, doesn't do much to
improve the framerate either.

~~~
jo_
There are enough factors to make this answer little more than speculation.
Please take it with a grain of salt and not as evidence for a course of
action.

In theory, the Javascript engine is significantly faster in Chromium than in
Firefox[1]. I don't think your system is falling back to CPU rendering (you
_would_ notice), but the overhead associated with WebGL is probably higher in
Firefox. Additionally, since Chrome runs each tab in its own process, there is
perhaps less overhead when switching task context for GL rendering.

[1] According to the April 2013 numbers on
[http://arewefastyet.com](http://arewefastyet.com), they're pretty much on
par. I can't shake the idea that Google's V8 engine is faster, but I can't
prove it, either.

------
GrantS
Very cool! Some hopefully helpful feedback: Running Safari on a Mac, and the
text cursor visually shows up in a different place than the actual editing
occurs, making editing tough. It is off by an amount that varies largely when
I change the size of the on-screen text, sometimes off by 1 character,
sometimes off by 4 characters. At a really large font size, I got it to mostly
align and it made editing possible.

------
Robadob
I've been meaning to do a similar project for a while, but also handling the
ability to pass extra data to the shader via texture buffers (it's a useful
technique for mass rendering of objects stored within the GPU) although I'm
unsure whether WebGL currently supports this as I'm yet to use it.

------
peetle
Very cool! A small bone to pick, you should consider raising the contrast on
the text in the Share dialog. It's really dark and very difficult to read on
crappy monitors.

------
mixedbit
Very nice! Consider adding an option to save a result as a multiline JS string
(for inlining in JS code).

------
dlsym
Looks like the time variable is not updated...

Update: Sorry - Time is just really slow there :D

------
hitlin37
this is really cool project. very interesting.

------
_pmf_
WebGL*

* probably crashes browser

